# Auto Trail Awning/Ventura Freestanding Awning



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi All and help

Can I somehow connect the tunnel of my Ventura Freestanding Awning to my existing Auto Trail factory fitted screw out awning.

I can throw tape over the motorhome and tiedown, but looking for a direct connection.

Here's hoping

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi,

It may be possible to put the leading edge into the front of the awning rail slot.

Peter


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi All

Thanks Peter, I could trap it by unwinding slotting it in and then closing trapping it, was hoping someone had tried it

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## Waggy (Jan 15, 2006)

Hi Adrian

I managed to clip the 'figure of 8' moulding over the top of the wind out awning front edge and clamping it in as you say.

A better solution might be to use one of these kits if you have the groove in your wind out awning

Hope the Ventura is otherwise OK

Regards

Graham


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi Graham

Yes all is well had the awning up over the weekend with tapes over Motorhome and secured at the otherside. Just thought it would be easier if I could get it to fit in the wind out awning.

Hope you are keeping well, we are off to Keswick in the Lakes for a week over hols.

Best Regards
Adrian


----------

